# Automator



## beR (4 Octobre 2006)

Je n'arrive pas bien à comprendre le fonctionement; je voulais lancer un diaporama en boucle dans iPhoto
Merci par avance


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2006)

Ici, c'est Mac OS X.
Donc je redirige vers "Applications"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2006)

Le fonctionnment d'Automator est simple. Tu prens les actions dans la colonne de gauche et tu les déposes dans la partie droite les unes à la suite des autres. Le tout est de trouver les bonnes et de les mettre dans le bon ordre. Après il ne te reste plus qu'à enregistrer ta création sous la forme que tu veux (application , module pour le Finder,...).
Si ça peut t'aider, j'ai mis sur mon site mes créations. Télécharges-en, ouvre-les (double-clic sur le fichier) avec Automator et vois.


----------

